# Harvest Mice & Setup



## ForeverHams (Sep 9, 2008)

These gorgeous harvest mice arrived with me yesterday courtesy of the very lovely Naomi via Steve(tarantulabarn) who i can vouch for as offering a fantastic service. i already have a few individuals living seperately in pairs etc but not had a group for a while (and even then only 4/5). 

There are 10 of them in the group, not really poked and prodded them much to see what sexes they all are as there is a pregnant female in there. As far as i can tell there are 2 adult males 2 Adult females, 2 slightly younger probably around 2 months old and 4 real young'uns that appear to be about 5 weeks old.

They are in this exo terra for now and seem to be loving it, fantastic to have at the side of my desk as they are so active.









And here they are ... the best images can be seen on my flickr Flickr: AlexEames' Photostream

































Next generation on the way!









Hope you enjoyed the pictures 

Alex


----------



## stuarto69 (Sep 11, 2008)

Great pics Alex : victory:


----------



## NaomiR (Jan 26, 2009)

Hey Alex looks like the little ones have made themselves RIGHT at home :flrt: the expectant one will swell up like a golf ball in the next few days poor thing :blush: they all look VERY happy and the set up's great :2thumb:


----------



## Cookaaaaay (Mar 8, 2009)

They are gorgeous, lovely setup. :mf_dribble:
I'd love to own some Harvest Mice! I hopefully will sometime in the future. :no1:


----------



## xvickyx (Jul 21, 2009)

beautiful :flrt:


----------



## Tomato Frog (Dec 17, 2008)

Fantastic harvest mice!! I've kept these years ago and would love some more, where did you get yours from?


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

Gorgeous meece and stunning set up!!


----------



## Loderuna (Mar 9, 2010)

That set-up is fantastic - looking forward to hearing about the patter of very tiny and cute feet! :notworthy::flrt:


----------

